

Open Comment Box - Realtime, OpenSource Commenting Platfrom (like Disqus) - arunoda
http://meteorhacks.2013.nodeknockout.com/

======
arunoda
This is what we build for the Node Knockout 2013. You can't find the link to
GitHub Repo for now.

We'll publish the public Github Repo(with some improvements) after the voting
period ends.(After this week)

